# Co2 Bulbs



## Burchman82 (26/10/05)

Gday again brewers,

curious to where you all get your co2 bulbs for your party keg systems, i just picked up the adaptor off ebay for 30 bucks and now im looking to get some bulbs into him. i called a bike shop and they said something like 10 bucks or so for 2!!!! im like.... yeah, ok, ill look into that.

any suggestions dudes?
Burch


----------



## jgriffin (26/10/05)

You can use the ones you get in woolies etc, but you need to drill out the threaded bit, and pack the bottom of the holder out as they are smaller. Then they are cheap.


----------



## Burchman82 (26/10/05)

didnt know they were sold at woolies. the adaptor i got for my keg is able to take threaded and unthreaded. will i still need to drill?


----------



## delboy (26/10/05)

no you wont need to drill if you got the dule type .also check out IBREW in Qld they sell a box for around 10 bucks and you can get NO2 as well great for the stout and cream ales .
delboy


----------



## Burchman82 (26/10/05)

do you know if this ibrew joint posts?


----------



## Burchman82 (26/10/05)

what do woolies sell the co2 bulbs as??? bike re-fills? ive just never seen them on the shelfs when doing my shopping b4.


----------



## Doc (26/10/05)

Burchman82 said:


> do you know if this ibrew joint posts?
> [post="85794"][/post]​



Yes they do.



Burchman82 said:


> what do woolies sell the co2 bulbs as??? bike re-fills? ive just never seen them on the shelfs when doing my shopping b4.
> [post="85796"][/post]​



They are normally behind the counter. You have to ask. David Jones also stock them. They also have them behind the counter.

You can get the thread ones from bike shops, mainly the ones that specialise in road racing, as those guys use a similar system to inflate tyres after changing a flat so they don't have to carry a pump and it is quicker.
The Australian distributor of the threaded ones is in Victoria and they post as well. I can dig up the details from an old post if needed.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Burchman82 (26/10/05)

thanks doc
i might pop down to woolies and see if they get them.
what am i asking for? just "soda bulbs"?


----------



## Doc (26/10/05)

Yep. Soda syphon co2 bulbs, or icing/creaming gun co2 bulbs. The former is more likely to get them to understand.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Burchman82 (26/10/05)

well i went to woolies... nope no bulbs.

apparantly the um...... "natives" have been using them for projectile weapons.


----------



## delboy (26/10/05)

try a paint ball gun supplies as well they got some doozies man .
your keg set up would look like a weapon then.

yeh i have seen the fired from a home made gun very nasty and dangerous .i would rather stay home and have a w-nk and a beer than than use them as a projectile and be a w-nker 
delboy


----------



## nonicman (26/10/05)

Sorry about the NO2 bulbs and Woolies etc... once they were easily had, too easily, for the cheap thrill riders. There was no profit in stocking NO2 bulbs, I doubt many were ever presented to a checkout.


----------



## ausdb (27/10/05)

I got a packet of the small sparklets ones from one of the trendy homeware/kitchen shops it was about $6 for 8 I think.


----------



## Thunderlips (27/10/05)

I bought my adaptor from Grain & Grape and the bulbs are $14.95 for 12.
The ones I got from them in the mail are paint ball gun cartridges made by Leland military suppliers in the UK and are the 12gm variety. They are non threaded. The adaptor breaks the bulbs seal as you twist it on.
http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/brewingsystems.htm

Edit. Make that the US, not the UK.


----------



## Uncle Fester (27/10/05)

You might like to try one of your local catering companies. Restaurants use the cream charges to make whipped cream, and most catering suppliers stock both the soda and cream charges. My local (AC&R) sells Soda charges for $5.00 a box, which is a fair saving over the $8-10 that you may pay elsewhere.

If it weren't for kids turning the charges into self propelled missiles, you would be able to buy them at any hardware store h34r: 


M


----------



## Uncle Fester (27/10/05)

mandrakar said:


> You might like to try one of your local catering companies. Restaurants use the cream charges to make whipped cream, and most catering suppliers stock both the soda and cream charges. My local (AC&R) sells Soda charges for $5.00 a box, which is a fair saving over the $8-10 that you may pay elsewhere.
> 
> If it weren't for kids turning the charges into self propelled missiles, you would be able to buy them at any hardware store h34r:
> 
> ...



These charges are the 8 gram size, and come in a box of 10.


----------



## Burchman82 (27/10/05)

well i just rang the local catering supplier..

they say they are 7bucks for 10
for the "spark-whip" bulbs, does anyone know what size these usually are??? and are they co2?


----------



## Burchman82 (27/10/05)

if these ones from the caterers are 8gm. do they still fit into those adaptors fine?? will one 8gm do a 3gal keg?


----------



## Burchman82 (27/10/05)

well i got hold of some 33GM bulbs (not 32) and they look pretty darn sweet. i just hope they connect to the adaptor ok! i didnt pay anything for them so im not too stressed. they are the type that are used on inflatable lifejackets.


----------



## Hoops (27/10/05)

:lol: haha I know where they're from

Don't get the whipped-cream-bulbs as they are NO2 not CO2.


----------



## Burchman82 (28/10/05)

yeah i managed to score some 8gm co2 ones


----------



## Burchman82 (28/10/05)

DAMN!
just rang up a couple of places for 16gm bulbs, they want like 10 bucks for 2 of them.... what a bloody ripoff!!!


----------



## Spiesy (30/11/14)

Hey guys,

Anyone got any hot tips on where to pick up some CO2 bulbs in Melbourne's Northern or Eastern suburbs - particularly on a Sunday?


----------



## going down a hill (30/11/14)

Spiesy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone got any hot tips on where to pick up some CO2 bulbs in Melbourne's Northern or Eastern suburbs - particularly on a Sunday?


Spotlight?


----------



## hotmelt (30/11/14)

Is there a Big W/Target nearby?, they had a box of 10x8g for the beer machine $20,or you could try a bike shop.


----------



## Spiesy (30/11/14)

Aah, of course. 

I have CO2 cylinders _for_ my bike... duh.

Thanks


----------



## Flash_DG (30/11/14)

The ones in bike shops arent cheap


----------

